# Best tires ?



## ByReaL (Jul 5, 2004)

I want to as all of u 2 qestions:

1) what tires do u run ?
2) what tires do u consider that offer the best dry traction for the 200SX? (based on ur own experience)

me:
1) P6000 195/60-R15
2) no experience i want to change my tires this is whay i made this topic (heard good words about Goodyear F1 , Toty T1-S, T1-R, and Dunlop SP9000)


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

falken azenis


----------



## kaptainkrolllio (Aug 8, 2005)

I run Yokohama ES100s and I like them a lot for how much I paid for them. The best tires you could buy are probably going to be the Michellin Pilot Sports, but at $431 a tire, you might want to go with either Falkens or Yokohamas. I'm also looking at the Dunlop SP Sport FM901 and it doesn't look too bad either.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

kaptainkrolllio said:


> I run Yokohama ES100s and I like them a lot for how much I paid for them.



I didn't think the es100's were all that great for the $. Just my opinion though. :cheers: :thumbup:


----------



## kaptainkrolllio (Aug 8, 2005)

Well for the $360 mounted and balanced that I paid, the only better tire I could have gotten were the Azenis, but those wear much more quickly.


----------



## Riceman240 (Nov 7, 2005)

i was going to go with the goodyear g forces but i couldnt afford it so i went to a small tire shop i know that hooks it up for 40 bucks a tire new.. anyways are those g forces any good?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

do you mean good for traction or treadwear??


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

Currenty falken FK451s, i like them a lot better than es100s But best bang for your buck has to be the new azenis. My next tire will be the hankook RS-2, great traction and pretty cheap.


----------



## Riceman240 (Nov 7, 2005)

treadwear i was think'n it has good grip but bad wear i dunno correct me if im wrong


----------



## kaptainkrolllio (Aug 8, 2005)

I know a lot of people with the Azenis and they say that unless you drive like an old lady, they won't last 9 months.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

I have Dunlop Direzza 101's. They've lasted me through 2 drifting events and 3 autocross events, along with very aggressive daily driving on country backroads . For $56 a tire for a 205/50 R15 (not a type-o), they are awsome tires. the biggest beef I have with them is that the side wall isnt stiff enough for my standards. 

they seem to wanna last for around 15,000 miles or so.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I run the Michelin Pilot Sports A/S. I had Yokohama AVS ES100s before that and the Michelins romp the crap out of the Yokos in every performance and comfort category. The Falken Azenis is a very impractical tyre although it has very good dry grip. I have been told when it gets hot that track guys like them less. It is downright shitty in the rain. The tyre that last a bit longer is the Yokohama ADVAN Neova which I have driven and it has amazing dry grip and great wet performance. It is also ass expensive and not a real 'street' tyre. The best performing feasible summer max performance tyre for dry and cornering stability is the Michelin Pilot Sport PS2.

edit: and the 9000s suck. The Goodyear Eagle GS-D3, Michelin PS2 and Pilot Sport, Bridgestone Potenza S-03 Pole Position, and Pirelli P Zero Rosso are currently the best.


----------



## kaptainkrolllio (Aug 8, 2005)

And how much are these wonder tires? lol.


----------



## Riceman240 (Nov 7, 2005)

"The Goodyear Eagle GS-D3, Michelin PS2 and Pilot Sport, Bridgestone Potenza S-03 Pole Position, and Pirelli P Zero Rosso are currently the best"

yoko's advan neova(sweet look'n tire): $241 to $281
goodyear eagle gs-d3: $140 to $380
michelin pilot sport: $148 to $343
PS2: $214 to $439
pirelli p zero rosso: $171 to $482

damn all these tires wont fit my 15's

the prices differ from size, width, aspect ratio, diameter etc. and i couldnt find the bridgestones this was from discount tires website..i always get my tires here for the warranty and no im not a spokesperson
i think im goin to go with the kumho ecsta supra 712 b/c of the price


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

a full set of pirelli p zero asymmetric (if you can afford them)


----------



## ByReaL (Jul 5, 2004)

any other opinions?


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

advan race slicks-- sinister grin---


----------



## 240sxstud (Sep 20, 2005)

ByReaL said:


> any other opinions?


I didn't see them mentioned, but I run TOYO Proxes4 for my rear tires, and I would not trade them for anything else, I've ran them pretty good since summer and they haven't hardly showed any wear


----------

